# Recommendation for Building Ecommerce Site



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi All,

My partners and I are in the process of starting our own clothingline which we sell online. So we would need a professional designed website. Should we go with a turnkey company? We will need hosting, shopping cart, merchant accts, design, etc... Any recommendations? I heard godaddy.com is good for a turnkey company. Anyone else? 

What about Hostmonster.com or lunarpages? I believe they don't offer the full package services i'm looking for. Also, our clothingline is targeting to launch June 2008. If we go with a turnkey company should we register the domain name with them now? 

Any comments will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: **Recommendation for Building Ecommerce Site***

If you have the name picked and it is available, get it now and do a about page. Do not put coming soon or under construction. As for the rest, I build my own sites and use a hosting company that I won't recommend.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: **Recommendation for Building Ecommerce Site***



> So we would need a professional designed website. Should we go with a turnkey company?


It depends on how much you want to do yourself and how much you want to pay for.

Check out this post I made here about this subject. It sort of gives a breakdown between a turnkey solution and piecing it together.



> We will need hosting, shopping cart, merchant accts, design, etc... Any recommendations? I heard godaddy.com is good for a turnkey company. Anyone else?


There's a few recommendations and tips in the FAQ:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20417.html

And in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t15199.html

Places like bigcartel, volusion, monstercommerce, yahoo merchant stores, etc.



> If we go with a turnkey company should we register the domain name with them now?


Register your domain name now. Today. Right this second.

It doesn't have to be with the company you will be hosting your website with. Some people even suggest using separate companies for hosting and domain name registration.

You can register your domain name today with godaddy and just get the domain name (don't buy any of the upsell stuff they try to push).

Or you can try a place like mydomain.com or namecheap.com just for the domain name registration.



> What about Hostmonster.com or lunarpages? I believe they don't offer the full package services i'm looking for.


If you search the forums for those company names, you'll find lots of feedback about them. 

Lunarpages is a good webhost with a lot of features. I'm pretty sure they have a control panel that will allow you to setup an ecommerce shopping cart with a few clicks.


----------



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: **Recommendation for Building Ecommerce Site***

Thanks Rodney. That was very helpful. We just need a company that does everything from front to end....design....to hosting...I have 2 partners and none of us are "Computer guys" so rather having us creating a cheezy looking website..we want something looking professional. We will register the domain this week. Thanks again. Feel free to comment. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: **Recommendation for Building Ecommerce Site***



> We just need a company that does everything from front to end....design....to hosting


You may find a place that does everything, but most likely you'll have to break out the "design" part.

You can find freelance web designers all over the web. Places like elance.com, guru.com, designoutpost.com, rentacoder.com, ifreelance.com are all places where you can source web designers.

It shouldn't be too hard to find the hosting part or the hosting + ecommerce bundled together or maybe the designer + shopping cart installation, but I would really read through the threads I linked to above so you can fully understand everything you need (maybe make your own list) and see how they all fit together. That will help you when you are shopping around.


----------

